# question on the traps I have-Need to ID them



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I inherited my great grand dads traps and I am now confused. I have 2 #2 victor coil springs and 8 #3 Herters. My question is this: they look exactly the same except size, are they Herters or Victors? I only care because I want to get the jc conner taos lightning kits for them. I cant post pictures right now but will when i get home in the morning.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont understand the question. If you know you have sizes 2 and 3 and how many of each brand wouldn't the 2 smaller ones be the victors and the 8 larger ones be the Herters? Also, I thought the Herters had an H stamped out of the pan while the Victors had a V stamped out.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, thats what the pan says. I'm asking this because the design is exactly the same and thought he may have swapped the pan out because the Herters is much larger. I'll post pics tomorrow and that may help. The reason is because I want to 4 coil them with the JC Conner Taos lightning springs.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Years ago, I never heard of someone changing the pan, so I don't think your great grand pa would...it's not something you would do back then, now days trappers do put a larger pan on, or have to change the jaws due to new laws, jmo...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why would you want to change the old traps anyway? I think it would be easier to just buy a couple of doz. new traps, and hang your great grand pa's traps on the wall...???


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with AZ, keep them authentic and modify a dozen new traps...jmo


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Why would you want to change the old traps anyway? I think it would be easier to just buy a couple of doz. new traps, and hang your great grand pa's traps on the wall...???


I agree. I would hang up the old ones for display,that way you can always say look what my grandfather used.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I want to use them because he was a great trapper and I guess its a sentimental thing but i think im just going to put music wire springs on there and keep the original springs in my tool box for when I do get more and take them out of commission I can put them back to original.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

keep in mind that coil spring traps did not come into use until the late 1960's and became very popular in the early 1970's. Victor was the top selling name, Herter's (Hudson Bay) had limited success and were discontinued in the late 70's as I remember. The Herter's do have some collectable value. I like the idea of using them with replacement springs and then returning to original when you retire them.


----------

